#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Ik moet huilen als ik de koran lees

## samira_riffia

Het is zo mooi, ik heb er geen woorden voor.
Als ik in de koran begin te lezen vraag ik mezelf af is er zoveel geraagd iedere dag een stuk lezen, op tijd bidden. Weet je dan komen de tranen, vergeeft Allah mijn broers ooit, mij de moslims die toch niet doen wat er niet in de koran staat, alcohol drinken snak uit de automaat en we weten het allemaal da het haram is maar de meeste doen het toch. Ik probeer ze op school te overtuigen dat het haram is maar dan zegen ze het is maar kip het is maar zus het is maar dat doe wat je niet laten kan zeg ik dan als ik het maar niet die.

----------


## Aicha19

Salaam ught

Echt mooi dat je moet huilen als je de Koran leest Subhanallah!
Maar dat komt ook omdat er DE WAARHEID in staat, en zoveel mensen het niet doorhebben dat wat daar in staat DE WAARHEID is Al Hamdoulillah  :haha:  

Wa salaam Aicha!

----------


## Hamza-T

Salaam Aleikoem zuster ik herkende mijzelf erin dat je tegen moslims zegt dit is haram en dit is fard en ze kijken je aan alsof je een zeikerd bent ofzo.
Dat doet me veel verdriet.

----------


## Basco

[GLOW=green]Zonder gevoel/emotie kan je naar mijn idee niet geloven, daar ben jij een mooi voorbeeld van. Het raakt je, mooi.
[/GLOW]

----------


## mjido

De meeste vragen zich af waarom ze wel niet zullen huilen tijdens het lezen van de koran.Ik heb aan een imam gevraagd waarom dat zo is.Als antwoord van de imam kreeg ik dat de mens tijdens het lezen van het koran erachter komt dat hij nu nog zondes begaat of dat hij nog veel moet leren voor dat degene pas klan zeggen ik ben een echte moslim.

----------


## dalilah

Assalamoe 3alykoem zuster,

ik vind het alleen maar een goed teken dan je van het luisteren of lezen van de heilige koran moet huilen. Mensen die huilen beseffen wat er in het hiernamaals allemaal gaat gebeuren.Daarmee wil ik niet zeggen van de mensen die niet huilen als ze de heilige koran horen of lezen dat ze dat niet weten ofzo. moehim laten we tot ALLAH bidden dat hij ons op de rechte pad leid.

Allahoema a3izza elislama welmoslimien!! AMIEN

Wassalamoe 3alykoem,

dalilah

----------

